# Kai is two today!



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy birthday to my crazy girl Kai! I can't believe she's two already....how time flies!

I haven't posted much pics lately so here are a few of the birthday girl!
































And today's portrait


LOVE LOVE LOVE this cool little dog!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kai! She is so adorable I can see why you'd be completely in love!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

she is so beautiful...
happy birthday, kai...


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

aww she's so cute. happy birthday kai!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope she has a lovely birthday. she is quite a unique looking baby!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie says "Happy Birthday Kai" and hope she gets a nice prime rib for supper tonight.
And, a big happy birthday to the sweet little girl as well. The older she gets the cuter she gets!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Kai is a very happy looking dog! The beach a favorite spot?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Mollie says "Happy Birthday Kai" and hope she gets a nice prime rib for supper tonight.


Psshtt! *I*don't even get prime rib for my birthday :shocked: I'm sure she would have loved one though



> Malorey
> 
> Kai is a very happy looking dog! The beach a favorite spot?


However did you guess????? :wink:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kai!!! Hope you have a fun filled day with lots of treats!!
I love the picture with the sand on her nose!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday, Kai...hope it was a wonderful day of sand, beach and surf arty:


----------

